# Poor Maintenance



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's an example of a nice Slant Fin Galaxy that was just so totally abused it was destined to fail eventually. For starters it was installed as a gravity conversion in a century old home. Piped up directly with no protection from cold return temps. The condensation completely corroded the burners. The expansion tank was waterlogged causing high pressure to relieve through the relief valve so the homeowner put a hose on the line so it would go directly down the floor drain. This of course led to a huge amount of make up water being added to the system & of course all that oxygen & probably cold water shock just further corroded the sections to where it started leaking.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Love the broken B&G spring coupling hanging off the vintage valve. Nice touch !!!


----------



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

plumber11928 said:


> Love the broken B&G spring coupling hanging off the vintage valve. Nice touch !!!


Wow, very observant, I didn't even notice that till you mentioned it.

:thumbsup:


----------

